# Moving water crappies



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a chance to fish with a buddy monday. We fished minnows under bobbers and jig and nibbles. Fish were biting real aggressive. I caught well over 80 fish myself within a seven hour period. Quite a few 13" mixed in the bunch. Called my brother and he said to bring him some, so i kept 40 or so for us. Here's my catch. My buddy had his in a bucket so no pic of his.








And here's what i kept for myself.








Hope to get back out in the morning and do some catch and release slabbin.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow someday im comin out ur way to into some of this
what lake???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Another typical Chaunc outing!! Great looking bunch of crappies. Love this January weather!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

SHOW OFF!!!  

Nice catch man!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

NICE CATCH........I gotta get out of this house.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Went back up to give it another go today. Only got 2 small perch. :S They weren't anywhere to be found. Only seen 2 crappies in the 3 1/2 hours i was there. Definately fun while it lasted.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats either one small sink or some real nice crappies...lol nice fish


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bigjohn513 said:


> thats either one small sink or some real nice crappies...lol nice fish


Averaged 13". Definately a day to remember. I threw back around 20 that were 11 and 12 inchers. Didn't feel like cleaning that many.


----------

